# Dutch Oven No Knead Bread



## woodcutter (Jul 3, 2014)

I made the No Knead bread recipe from http://www.simplysogood.com/2013/03/artisan-no-knead-bread.html for the second time. I am like oil and water when it comes to making bread but this is turning out very good for me and is simple enough to make regularly.

The first time I made a single and double loaf and found out the recipe works and cooks the same.

Single loaf

3 cups unbleached AP flour

1 3/4 tsp salt

1/2 tsp rapid rise yeast

1 1/2 cup water

Add all the dry ingredients and mix thoroughly. Then add the water and mix until it all comes together. Cover with a towel and leave on the counter for 11-24 hours.

After it has raised, Preheat the oven to 450 with Dutch oven or ovens inside. Put the ball of dough on some loose flour and keep tucking the edges under. Then place on some parchment paper and lift into the DO. Bake at 450 for 30 minutes with the cover on and then 15 with the cover removed. Done.













DSCN9254.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 3, 2014






After 12 hours covered on the counter.













DSCN9255.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 3, 2014






Just put in the pan.













DSCN9256.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 3, 2014






Closer shot.













DSCN9257.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 3, 2014






This how it looked when I took th cover off at 30 minutes.













DSCN9262.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 3, 2014






Done













DSCN9263.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jul 3, 2014






 Done

This is a nice heavy bread. The first time I made summer sausage sandwiches. Just sausage and bread and I was in heaven. The parchment paper keeps the DO completely clean making this even easier. If I can make this turn out anyone can. Thanks for looking!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 3, 2014)

If only I have a dutch oven!!! I have a couple loaf pans though. I'd be up for making my own bread loafs. How could I get this to work in those? My son LOVES his grill cheese sandis.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 3, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> If only I have a dutch oven!!! I have a couple loaf pans though. I'd be up for making my own bread loafs. How could I get this to work in those? My son LOVES his grill cheese sandis.


I would think a standard roasting pan that you would use for chicken and turkey would work. I haven't tried it thou.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok. I've got 2 pans that are shaped perfectly for making meatloaf, so I'd imagine they'd serve well for making a loaf style of bread. The wife and I are going to the store tonight, so I'm gonna pick up the yeast for this and give it a try in one of those pans.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 3, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Ok. I've got 2 pans that are shaped perfectly for making meatloaf, so I'd imagine they'd serve well for making a loaf style of bread. The wife and I are going to the store tonight, so I'm gonna pick up the yeast for this and give it a try in one of those pans.


I think as long as you have something high enough so it can be covered, it should work. I literally had these mixed up and covered 10 minutes after I walked in the kitchen after work last night.


----------



## nimrod (Jan 22, 2015)

I saw something like that in Mother Earth News but the said let the dough rest 8 hours. I'm definitely going to try your method.

 Thanks

 Craig


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 22, 2015)

nimrod said:


> I saw something like that in Mother Earth News but the said let the dough rest 8 hours. I'm definitely going to try your method.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Craig


I think I remember someone saying 8-20 hours. It is real forgiving or a fat fingered ol' guy like me wouldn't be able to make it.


----------



## disco (Jan 27, 2015)

That is a terrific looking loaf!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2015)

Bread, Rolls I have no luck with them. That does look good Todd


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2015)

I mixed up a double batch last night and baked it in the DO this morning.













DSCN0027.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 8, 2015


















DSCN0030.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 8, 2015


















DSCN0034.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 8, 2015






 Thanks for looking!


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2015)

Todd Thanks I really enjoyed making and eating it.


----------



## firemeetsice (Oct 5, 2015)

Crazy question...... First do you punch down the dough or just fold edges slide onto parchment? Also, do you cook with parchment in DO?


----------



## tropics (Oct 5, 2015)

FiremeetsIce said:


> Crazy question...... First do you punch down the dough or just fold edges slide onto parchment? Also, do you cook with parchment in DO?


I have made that and yes it stays in the Parchment,I did not punch it down,just tuck the edges under when putting it in the DO.

Richie


----------



## rowdyrabbit (Dec 20, 2015)

I've made this bread and others similar, but I'm wanting to add a little more flavor to it. I like how simple and forgiving it is, and quick to bake as well. 

My question is, would it be possible, and safe, to replace the water with buttermilk? Seems it would give it a nice flavor, but I'm unsure how it will work. I'm not sure about leaving something with milk out on the counter. Would this be safe and work? 

If not, does anyone have an idea how to add more flavor. I'm looking for sweet or creamy. I read the loaf of death thread and plan to try that, but it's not what in wanting with this. 

Thanks


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2015)

rowdyrabbit said:


> I've made this bread and others similar, but I'm wanting to add a little more flavor to it. I like how simple and forgiving it is, and quick to bake as well.
> 
> My question is, would it be possible, and safe, to replace the water with buttermilk? Seems it would give it a nice flavor, but I'm unsure how it will work. I'm not sure about leaving something with milk out on the counter. Would this be safe and work?
> 
> ...


Buttermilk IMHO is normally associated with a soda bread because of the activation qualities. There are many heavier breads which use fats (shortenings, butters, milk, etc) and eggs to achieve a richer but heavier bread. Have you tried a brioche? But be careful, breads are really a big chemistry experiment.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 20, 2015)

rowdyrabbit said:


> I've made this bread and others similar, but I'm wanting to add a little more flavor to it. I like how simple and forgiving it is, and quick to bake as well.
> 
> My question is, would it be possible, and safe, to replace the water with buttermilk? Seems it would give it a nice flavor, but I'm unsure how it will work. I'm not sure about leaving something with milk out on the counter. Would this be safe and work?
> 
> ...


I tried letting it rise for 36 hours to see if the flavor would become more yeasty. The flavor was a little different and the texture was the same. I don't know if it would be safe to let buttermilk sit at room temperature overnight, I doubt it. The Amish bread recipe is much lighter bread and has a sweetness to it.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Dec 21, 2015)

I will have to try this one! Thanks for posting!

points


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 22, 2015)

rowdyrabbit said:


> I've made this bread and others similar, but I'm wanting to add a little more flavor to it. I like how simple and forgiving it is, and quick to bake as well.
> 
> My question is, would it be possible, and safe, to replace the water with buttermilk? Seems it would give it a nice flavor, but I'm unsure how it will work. I'm not sure about leaving something with milk out on the counter. Would this be safe and work?
> 
> ...


This idea came to me while driving today. It should add some of the flavor your looking for. Will have to do some experimenting.













DSCN9994.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 22, 2015


----------



## rowdyrabbit (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll look for some of that at the store next time I'm in. I think I'm going to mix a batch up tonight to cook tomorrow evening. I'm trying to think of something I could add right before I put it in the oven. I could mix some sugar in as I'm folding in the four, but that just doesn't seem right.


----------



## rowdyrabbit (Dec 26, 2015)

I tried a couple of things and finally found what I was after. First, I let it sit a full 24 hours. That gave it a slightly more yeasty flavor. The key was in the second batch. I added about 1/3 cup of sugar to the dry mix. Mixed and baked everything else exactly the same. It gave it exactly the flavor I was after. It had an almost identical taste to a roll recipe my great grandmother made. 

Thanks for the help and suggestions. And next time try adding s little sugar.


----------



## killerque (Jan 13, 2017)

For more depth of flavor you could start a yeast culture and skip the rapid rise.   But then that kinda changes the whole loaf.  Will have to try this one looks like it will be a good heavy wet bread.  Great for grilled cheese.


----------

